
Why We Created Unidoc with Golang - foxyutils
https://foxyutils.com/blog/2016/11/11/unidoc-golang-pdf-open-source-library/
======
grawlinson
For the last few months, I've been using this in a few personal scripts. One
example would be to enter a specific folder, get page 1-2 of each PDF within
folder, combine all these pages into a new PDF.

Just wanted to say thank you for developing this.

~~~
foxyutils
You are welcome. Absolutely thrilled to hear that you are using it :).

